# Whoo hoo! I "mastered" Arabic Style makeup!



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah baby! I'm so excited... after studying so many pictures that i found from forums and sites from the UAE etc, and i think i finally cracked the code! Well, if there is any lol

So i asked the lovely Radhika to come over and do a mini shoot with me. Shes never done any modellign before and i thought it would be great to give her a hand with her portfolio etc, while i get to practice more lol. but damn! she is one gorgeous girl!! 

This is how she looks without any makeup :







I did 2 looks today, i wanted to do so many more, but we ran out of time...

but i'm really happy with the results 

I did this magazine thing with a silver and crystal look (some of may have seen it) and i thought it would be nice to continue that theme of elements.. So i tried to do this look the 'Fire' element... it turned out alright, but it just looks a bit asian bridaly to me lol. let me know what you think..

http://www.hennaspirit.com/forumpictures/arabic2.jpg

What i used:
* Face and body foundation C5 & and a bit of nc42 moistureblend
* Sincere blush mixed with a darker rouge colour from etude, then blended some good as gold pearliser and shimpagne msf over the top
_eyes:_
* retrospeck
* goldmine
* rule
* orange
* red brick
* delineate
* a bright red pigment from a mineral makeup place on the net
then i used brassy, blacktrack and delineate as liners
* i used a mix of dubonnet onthe edges of the lips, filling in with blonde on blonde and then babbed on some good as gold pearliser

This look is jsut a 'random' one, just because i picked the top out of the bunch she brought along. The colour is so nice, i love this aqua peacocky green lol, i think the peacock DTB competition made me addicted to it lol Again, let me know what you think 

http://www.hennaspirit.com/forumpictures/arabic1.jpg

what i used:
* Face and body foundation C5 & and a bit of nc42 moistureblend
* Sincere blush with shimpagne msf
eyes:
* retrospeck
* goldmine
* plumage
* black up makeup palette #13 (one of the dark green colours used)
* brassy and black track as liners
* spice lipliner with lancome cerise gloss on top 

Well thats all  I hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 26, 2006)

Im in love yet with 2nd one!!


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 26, 2006)

you did such an AWESOME job! you truly are a makeup ARTIST!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 26, 2006)

WOW - Amazing work!


----------



## kattpl (Oct 26, 2006)

wow!! GREAT JOB!!

Kath


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2006)

the makeup you do always looks so amazing!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_the makeup you do always looks so amazing!_


----------



## amoona (Oct 26, 2006)

omg those are amazing ... its soo sad i'm arab n i cant even master the arab makeup style haha. can u possibly do a tutorial for these styles when u have time?!


----------



## indiagirl73 (Oct 26, 2006)

Both are stunning!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_omg those are amazing ... its soo sad i'm arab n i cant even master the arab makeup style haha. can u possibly do a tutorial for these styles when u have time?!_

 
yeah, i should hopefully get some more time to make tuts in the next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: thanks everyone for their comments!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 26, 2006)

Both looks are totally gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Leanne (Oct 26, 2006)

Both are absolutely stunning!


----------



## keo (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi All...i've Been Lurking For A While...never Got To Really Post...but I'll Be Doin That More Often...

Anyway, I Love All Your Post Henna Spirit....the Looks Are Fabulous...


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 26, 2006)

You blow my mind everytime!!  She looks gorgeous!!  Keep up the good work and please post more tutorials!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow.

How many times must I say that your work is *awesome*!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 26, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh all of ur work is just so amazing!!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 26, 2006)

this is beautiful


----------



## claresauntie (Oct 26, 2006)

*Gawgus!*

I like both looks a lot. Amazing. But I have to admit a preference for the 2nd one- the greens really flatter her. 

Way to go!


----------



## Kim. (Oct 26, 2006)

You're seriously an inspiration. The  makeup is breathtaking (as well as the beautiful girls)!


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 26, 2006)

OH cripes. Both of these looks are beautiful but the eyes on the first one took my breath away. I'm so jealous of your talent :notworthy:


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 26, 2006)

Those looks are amazing! Your blending is awesome!


----------



## Vedra (Oct 26, 2006)

Gorgeous! I'm fascinated - arabic/ indian girls can wear so colorful makeup and clothes, and ornate heavy jewelry to boot, and it doesn't look overdone, it looks just "right" and graceful. Let me just say this european, pale, purist style girl is utterly envious!


----------



## Nyx (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, those looks are absolutely stunning, especially the first one.  Gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 26, 2006)

both are very pretty


----------



## annrose (Oct 26, 2006)

Stunning...great work!  And she is so pretty, even without any makeup.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 26, 2006)

She looks really beautiful especially in the first.


----------



## Sereia (Oct 26, 2006)

wow... speechless! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 26, 2006)

So beautiful, but what an even better canvas to work on, your model looks lovely even without makeup!


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 26, 2006)

omg, these are gorgeous. i love that style of make up as well...

your work is beautiful, great color selection


----------



## angelica (Oct 26, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## geeko (Oct 26, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Oct 26, 2006)

so gorgeous! yet another spectacular job by henna spirit.


----------



## theleopardcake (Oct 26, 2006)

whoa. she looks so pretty without make up and absolutely stunning with it! you're so talented


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 27, 2006)

Your work is always amazing!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 27, 2006)

Gorgeous 
you nailed both looks


----------



## roxybc (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG, you are AMAZING!!!!  I love these looks!!!!  Where in London do you live?  My boyfriend is Sri Lankan and lives over there with all his relativesm I should recomend you to his cousins!!


----------



## mia88 (Oct 27, 2006)

WOW Thanks for sharing this post, she looks absolutely gorgeous with and without makeup! I love the fire element one and the last 2 pics are a great contrast.... I'm such a fan of your work, please post a tute


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 27, 2006)

You truly are an AR-Teest...:notworthy:
You ROCK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love both the looks.


----------



## NJDes (Oct 27, 2006)

Amazing!! I love them both but the 2nd is my favorite.


----------



## KJam (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful make-up!


----------



## stacey (Oct 27, 2006)

You are the f*cking woMAN! You really need to come to San Diego and teach me your ways.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks EVERYONE for their lovely feedback! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_OMG, you are AMAZING!!!!  I love these looks!!!!  Where in London do you live?  My boyfriend is Sri Lankan and lives over there with all his relativesm I should recomend you to his cousins!!_

 
I love doing sri lankan makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love how they have their hair with this massive plat and beautiful flowers!
anyways, lol, my we addy is www.hennaspirit.com, just pass that on if they ever need a makeup artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im in hounslow, west-london btw


----------



## runway (Oct 27, 2006)

that is gorgeous!!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 27, 2006)

the first one is absolutely perfect!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 27, 2006)

I´m really impressed! There´s no word to say how beautiful is it... how it looks so professionnal made... Congratulations!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Oct 27, 2006)

your work is so amazing


----------



## Midgard (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG, these looks are awesome! You're so talented!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 27, 2006)

awesome job. make-ups look amazing


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 27, 2006)

You work is so amazing! Great job and I hope you do a tutorial on the second look,.. it is really hot!


----------



## linkas (Oct 27, 2006)

Spectacular!!


----------



## ooliljackie25oo (Oct 27, 2006)

wow!!! thats amazing.. lol shes even gorgeous with out make up...when i seen the pic of her with out make up i thought she was wearing some but then i read ur caption... u did a great job! i love it


----------



## user79 (Oct 27, 2006)

Both looks are very professional, you're so good at these looks!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Oct 27, 2006)

I love both looks <3


----------



## Pascal (Oct 27, 2006)

what a pretty girl


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 27, 2006)

you're AMAZING! and she's beautiful with and without makeup.


----------



## snowkei (Oct 27, 2006)

luv ur looOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 27, 2006)

i love both looks you did a GREAT job


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 27, 2006)

She looks fabulous in both pictures!  Youre very talented.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Oct 27, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

This is Hot.. ! I wanna see a Tut on this.. plzz


----------



## Lalli (Oct 27, 2006)

that is most definantly arab style make up! looks lovely!!!


----------



## renew (Oct 27, 2006)

Woah baby, you're amazing at this!! She's pretty in the before picture but with your makeup job she's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## luvly_bubly (Oct 27, 2006)

wow that is excellent work!


----------



## ms_douchebag (Oct 27, 2006)

You're incredible, your friend is incredible...I can't get over how good she looks _without _makeup, let alone with your skills!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Oct 28, 2006)

I fell in love with the second eye. very beautiful


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 28, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## lovalotz (Oct 29, 2006)

WOW 
those just took my breath away..esp. the 1st one with the rinestones!
Someone has talent!


----------



## stevoulina (Oct 29, 2006)

Wowwww both looks are amazing!You definitely got it girl! I'd love to see the tutorials on these 2 looks!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 29, 2006)

WOW! That's amazing!


----------



## Life In Return (Oct 29, 2006)

Gosh I wish you were here in the U.S. so I could get you to do my m/u whenever I get married. That is so beautiful, wow


----------



## katisha (Oct 29, 2006)

You are so unbelievably talented.


----------



## lipton (Oct 29, 2006)

Amazingly stunning! So beautiful gah I'm in love lol.


----------



## amethystangel (Oct 29, 2006)

You have some serious skills! I love both of them!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 29, 2006)

SO... so... pretty


----------



## circe221 (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful!!! They both look like goddesses!
I love the bright colors, they blend beautifully and add such impact!
Well done!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow. Those are both AMAZING. I love the one with all the jewels. They're both gorgeous though. I had to save them, haha. 

She is beautiful, too.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 29, 2006)

wow those are amazing!


----------



## glamgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Beau-ti_ful !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Oct 30, 2006)

Those are both gorgeous!  Such dramatic eyes - I'm in love with the looks.


----------



## Risser (Oct 30, 2006)

Great!!! so beautiful and gorgeous


----------



## shabdebaz (Oct 30, 2006)

Inspiring and beautiful, as usual.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 30, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 W! These are gorgeous!


----------



## crazy4hec (Oct 30, 2006)

I LOVE everything you do, this looks gorgeous!


----------

